

Hulu now longer claims to be "sold out" of online ad inventory - pakafka
http://mediamemo.allthingsd.com/20081216/hulu-has-fewer-eyeballs-advertisers/

======
jm4
I'm so tired of users who routinely submit links to every single article they
write- whether on topic or not- in order to generate ad revenue. Yesterday
this user posted a link to some lame article about a cop punching a guy in the
face. How about submitting a couple of your favorites that actually might be
relevant here? If we like your stuff maybe we'll subscribe to your RSS feed or
something. We don't need this site junked up with submissions of every single
article from whatever sites a hundred different users are trying to plug.

~~~
pakafka
"How about submitting a couple of your favorites that actually might be
relevant here? " That's what I'm trying to do - and I'm pretty sure that's
most of the publishers/writers/bloggers who post here are trying to do. If
were submitting everything we posted, there would be many, many more
submissions. In any case, sometimes the HN folks like the stuff I submit, and
sometimes they don't. I think that works pretty well, no?

------
AndrewWarner
I've seen filler ads from Ad Council on Hulu for months. There's no way that
they've been sold out.

